# My Shop



## GregW (Jan 4, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my workshop when I finished doing some organzing/cleaning. I do a bit of everything in it from woodworking to metalworking. It's an 18 x 20 garage with and insulated roof, but I still freeze during the winter months just running a small kerosene heater.


----------



## Swifty (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice shop and mill, but no lathe in sight.

Paul.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 5, 2016)

Nicely laid out shop Greg, mine used to be as tidy as that, once upon a time.

Be careful with kerosene heaters, they produce as much water as the amount of fuel they burn, that is why they are popular with gardeners in their greenhouses, less watering to do. You are liable to start to suffer corrosion and wood warpage.

I use a very small electric oil filled radiator in mine, and on the lowest setting, once the machines have warmed up, it is a nice 60 - 65 degrees all through the winter and they only cost pennies to run, mine goes on in October and goes off in March/April.

BTW, as asked before, where is the lathe?


John


----------



## GregW (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. The lathe is there, you can see it's new place over in the pics I posted in the Tools forum. I took these pics a few weeks ago, before I had the new lathe in my shop.

This was my first house, bought about 7 years ago, and I only plan on staying here another 5 years or so. If my next shop turns out to be a garage, I will be running natural gas.


----------

